# calicata (geología)



## antarktika

Hola:
¿Cómo se traduce "calicata" al inglés? Es un tipo de sondeo de terreno. Gracias.


----------



## Jannet

Trial pit, test pit.


----------



## antarktika

Thank you, Jannet!!


----------



## inegron

¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce calicata?
La verdad es que ni si*qu*iera sé lo que es en español. Sale en un índice de un informe de mecánica de suelos...


----------



## gonza_arg

Pues, sin ser ningún sabio, podría ayudarte con esto:
Definición en español:
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/calicata
Traducción al inglés:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=387266
Espero que te ayude.
Suerte.


----------



## thesmithtopher

Usamos "test pit" en ingeniería geotecnical


----------



## NiNi25

Solicito traducción al inglés del término geológico "calicata",
Por ejemplo: Se obtendrán permisos para abrir calicatas en las vías. Gracias.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *NiNi25!*

*Please*, look here: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_to_english/mining_minerals_gems/2325158-calicata.html

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## MHCKA

La *calicata* finalmente es una muestra de suelo (en general de materiales) para conocer de él alguna característica en particular.

Quizás te sirva el término *soil sample*, pues *probing* aplica, según el M-WD como:

_transitive verb_ 1 *:* to search into and explore very thoroughly *:* subject to a penetrating investigation 2 *:* to examine with a probe <unmanned vehicles _probed_ space> _intransitive verb_ *:* to make a searching exploratory investigation

Y con la calicata no analizas, sino que extraes un ejemplar para su posterior análisis. Saludos.


----------



## Chinchilla

A mí me parece que una calicata es exactamente lo que sale en la definición, MHCKA,



MHCKA said:


> _transitive verb_ 1 *:* to search into and explore very thoroughly *:* subject to a penetrating investigation



Una calicata es un hoyo en la tierra, como mínimo de 1x1x1 mt, en que se observa el perfil del suelo, la profundidad de las raíces, los colores de los horizontes, se ve el nivel del agua, las capas de piedras, etc. Una vez que se han identificado y medido los horizontes, recién ahí se sacan muestras de suelo. Probing a mi me suena perfecto.


----------



## MHCKA

Chinchilla:

*Probing* es un _verbo,_ no un sustantivo...

Quizás pudieras jugar con el lenguaje al interpretarlo al inglés, no obstante la respuesta que das me parece más relacionada al término _abrir/tomar calicatas_, pero el término solicitado fué otro _calicata_.

Dato adicional: trabajo en un área de gobierno que se dedica a estudios de Ambientales, Ingeniería y Ciencias de la Tierra y por acá le llamamos _cala_ a la oquedad que queda despúes de tomar muestras inalteradas de suelo (los cubos unitarios de suelo) para fines de geotecnia y a la actividad le decimos _hacer calas_ o _tomar muestras_.

Saludos.


----------



## Chinchilla

Bueno, MHCKA, yo soy agrónomo, y en mi área, una calicata es lo que respondí anteriormente.
Siento haber dado una respuesta equivocada, espero no haber confundido innecesariamente a NiNi25...
¡Uno nunca deja de aprender! Saludos.


----------



## maryccv

Hola:
Calicata también se conoce como testigo de perforación y se dice CORE SAMPLE. 
Espero les ayude.


----------

